# Cleaning a really dirty exhaust



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

Over the weekend I was asked by a friend to help him clean his Mk7 Golf R (funny that ever since I've been using this forum friends suddenly want help cleaning their cars) and I was shocked by the condition of his exhaust tips. He's had the car for a little over a year and in that time they haven't been touched..



I managed to get them fairly clean again, my friend was over the moon, but I just could not shift the last little bits.

I used megs next gen metal polish and 0000 wire wool, I know that's extreme but nothing else was shifting it.



Is there anything that could shift the remaining build-up without having to go too hard with the wire wool? And also there is quite a bit of what feels like pitting on the lower half of the tips, is that beyond repair?

Any advice would be most welcome.

MikeK


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Try some strong Degreaser neat and a MF cloth and see if that would remove some of the last of the carbon, if not then your going to need and get some metal polish with some abrasive in it, and only use a MF cloth to remove it, something like Menzerna metal polish from CYC, the Twins cleaner, polish, sealant, Kleers metal polish AIO, Mothers do one as well from MotorGeek . Try not use wire wool if the tips are chrome plated.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Chemical guys heavy metal has always worked for me on grimey tail pipes


FK3 - Blue and Black Edition


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks. Next time he's about I'll give those a try 👍

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Cheap & cheerful Autoglym metal polish, couple of MFs....far from perfect at the mo but not bad for tidy up


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

^^^^ far from perfect...???? They look pretty good to me!!:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've got a product that would do that in minutes, and it's not a polish


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Kimo said:


> I've got a product that would do that in minutes, and it's not a polish


Please tell.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Actrosman said:


> Cheap & cheerful Autoglym metal polish, couple of MFs....far from perfect at the mo but not bad for tidy up


Mercedes exhaust tip??

Gonz.


----------



## Brid91 (May 14, 2016)

I've found autoglym to be the best.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

chongo said:


> Please tell.


I'm thinking it might be in his sales thread :lol::lol:


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Mercedes exhaust tip??
> 
> Gonz.


Mondeo TXS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatP (May 24, 2016)

I've always used peek metal polish to good affect and it is readily available from any diy shop


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kkd have started doing the fine abrasive sticks which I use first then follow with a layer of peek which doesn't contain the harsh abrasive that are found in autosol which over a period can damage the surface


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

You should have started with something like Autosol paste. Meg's Metal Polish is great for a finishing touch but doesn't have much balls behind it. Just don't overuse such as Autosol because it will eventually abrade the chrome plating completely away.

Nice results.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

MatP said:


> I've always used peek metal polish to good affect and it is readily available from any diy shop


I've just found a tube of peek under the sink :thumb:

Cheers for the replies people


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is my TXS exhaust. Used autosol and wire wool.



















Ryan


----------



## MarigoldMini (Mar 14, 2016)

AutoSol and fine wire wool. Nothing better and at £4 something a tube I don't see why anyone would use anything else.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

DEP pipe looks really good. DEP are fantastic for that Brap Brap too

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

